# North Sea passenger ferry hit by fire



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

29 December 2013 Last updated at 00:11 
North Sea passenger ferry hit by fire on board
Breaking news

A number of people have been taken off a ferry by RAF helicopters in the North Sea, near the East Yorkshire coast, after a fire broke out on board.

Sqn Ldr Dave Webster said at least four people suffering from smoke inhalation had been winched off the MS King Seaways ferry.

Some 946 passengers and 27 crew were on board the ferry, which is 30 miles north-east of Flamborough Head.

Humber Coastguard was called at 22:00 GMT. The fire has been put out.

A spokesman said seven crew members and one passenger had been airlifted to hospital in Scarborough to be treated for smoke inhalation.

Two RAF helicopters were sent to the area from Leconfield, near Beverley.

Sqn Ldr Webster said that when the RAF was called for assistance at 22:40 GMT, it was initially thought 23 people would need to be winched to safety but that figure had been downgraded.

RAF crew had lifted those affected off the ferry within an hour.

The RNLI tweeted that two lifeboats from Bridlington and Filey were helping with the rescue operation.

Humberside Police said it was thought a passenger had set fire to a cabin, but it is not clear if it was deliberate or accidental.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-25539473


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Male charged with arson

http://news.sky.com/story/1187972/ferry-rescue-police-make-arson-arrest


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day doyllsm.yesterday,10:46.re:north sea passenger ferry hit by fire,hope all injured are well.good work by crew putting fire out,if it was deliberate,he or she must be severly punished,(by law of course)thank you for your informative post regards ben27 happy new year to you and your family.


----------

